# River boat for the Colorado



## Schmidty5222 (May 25, 2018)

I'm looking for a jet propelled skiff to head up the Colorado River to fly fish. I'm leaning towards a hog island sw16 with a 30 jet but am curious if there are any better options out there. I priced out a new one from a dealer in Texas and the out the door price is about 17400. That's more then I can afford so if anyone knows of a used one or a cheaper option I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Hog Island skiffs are so heavy. Fished one for the first time recently and was no fun pulling thru the shallows 

Plenty of 16ish boats out there for what you want to do.


----------



## Schmidty5222 (May 25, 2018)

I should probably add I want to take the motor off and float the green and San Juan as well. The main purpose will be the Lee's ferry section of the Colorado though. What other boats would you recommend?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You need a partner for the Green!? Fished it near Dutch John and West of Rock Springs. Kinda wish I was a lil older when I did, stayed drunk most of the time and didn't really appreciate it like I would now.

To your question, check out Stealthcraft, they make some power drifters (Aluminum) in Baldwin MI, and a lot of guys use them in Michigan and think pretty highly of them. They fish them with the motor on the Muskegon up there and then pull the motors off and row them on the Pere Marquette. Not sure what they cost, and I've never owned a drift boat or jet sled, but fished out of quite a few, and they are pretty slick.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

What’s your budget. I’ve been in the power drifters and my feeling is they are ok but don’t row that well and are not that great running. I agree that hog islands are cool but heavy and expensive. I have been lucky enough to run quite a few jet boats. I think the best thing you could do is buy a used 16 foot welded jon boat add a jet foot or leave a prop on it with a cage. Add oat lock, they actually row well. And I can almost guarantee you’ll have enough money left over to buy a used drift boat. Or if space is a concern get a raft and a frame.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

There seem to be a decent amount of used Towee’s for around $10k. Lots of guys run rocky rivers and have them set up to row. Add a jet foot and keep the prop lower unit for the salt or duck hunting.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

What’s your budget? I agree the Hog islands are cool but heavy and expensive. I’ve been in power drifters before. ClackaCraft makes a very nice one. But they are hybrids they don’t row that well or run very fast/handle well. I would strongly suggest just buying a used 16 welded jon boat and adding a jet foot to the outboard and oar locks. I’ve rowed Jons before they actually row pretty well. (I understand you said the Hog Island was over your budget) I can almost guarantee you’ll save enough over Hog island to buy a used drift boat or raft and frame. It’ll also open up more water to you. My choice would be a jon with a jet and a raft. (Aire super duper puma would be perfect)


----------



## Schmidty5222 (May 25, 2018)

I was planning on spending 8k to 10k. I could go a little more if I found the perfect boat. Are Jon boats stable enough to cast a fly rod from the front? That's my main concern... That and being able to go 15 miles up a river that flows at 4 mph normally.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> What’s your budget. I’ve been in the power drifters and my feeling is they are ok but don’t row that well and are not that great running. I agree that hog islands are cool but heavy and expensive. I have been lucky enough to run quite a few jet boats. I think the best thing you could do is buy a used 16 foot welded jon boat add a jet foot or leave a prop on it with a cage. Add oat lock, they actually row well. And I can almost guarantee you’ll have enough money left over to buy a used drift boat. Or if space is a concern get a raft and a frame.





formerWAflyfisher said:


> What’s your budget? I agree the Hog islands are cool but heavy and expensive. I’ve been in power drifters before. ClackaCraft makes a very nice one. But they are hybrids they don’t row that well or run very fast/handle well. I would strongly suggest just buying a used 16 welded jon boat and adding a jet foot to the outboard and oar locks. I’ve rowed Jons before they actually row pretty well. (I understand you said the Hog Island was over your budget) I can almost guarantee you’ll save enough over Hog island to buy a used drift boat or raft and frame. It’ll also open up more water to you. My choice would be a jon with a jet and a raft. (Aire super duper puma would be perfect)


Surfing MS drunk last night?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2014-towee-rivermaster.51846/


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah...sleep deprived and phone difficulties. Thought it deleted the post then rewrote it and posted a second time. Sorry.


----------



## Schmidty5222 (May 25, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2014-towee-rivermaster.51846/


Sold or I'd try to figure out how to get it to Arizona


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry, didn't read the posts.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Check out adipose boat works for ideas. 

http://adiposeboatworks.com/wordpress/power-boats/


----------



## Schmidty5222 (May 25, 2018)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Check out adipose boat works for ideas.
> 
> http://adiposeboatworks.com/wordpress/power-boats/


Like a power drifter? If I could find an old power drifter clacka that'd be great too


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

You want a Jon boat with jet outboard and oars. You can put one together for under 5k easily. I had one for 5 years and had no more than 4K into it. 30mph boat that rowed great. Anything 15-16' long by 48-52" beam and at least a 30 hp jet. Adipose did my oar locks. Stay away from things marketed to fly fisherman to save money.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's another pic to help you out i know there isn't much out there on how to get these boats set up correctly.


----------



## Schmidty5222 (May 25, 2018)

jrasband said:


> Here's another pic to help you out i know there isn't much out there on how to get these boats set up correctly.


I was thinking of doing something like this if I can build a casting platform and it's stable. Then I'll just rent a drift boat for the few times I go to the green.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Putting a motor on a true drift boat is a novel idea which fails miserable. The hull shape of the drift is not conductive to a motor. If you do add one you will get all the way up to 3-4 mph.

I have never been on the Colorado but if it is rocky you want an aluminum boat. A jon with a jet foot would be your best option.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

1. Jon boat (I strongly suggest one with a semi vee front and not a square nose) and a jet. 30hp is not any too much for sure. As to rowing remember this - years ago before drift boats became the norm guides all used jon boats. A buddy of mine runs a jet up the Missouri then drifts back down and oars along the drift. And we catch the heck out of trout doing that.
2. They row plenty ok. Not as well as a drift boat though. Just keep it to no more than 17 ft adn 16 would be better. They are stable enough to stand up on the front deck (if you have a leaning brace) but all the guys I know have seats up front. Much better.
3. I would get on some forums more conducive to your search. This is a great site but its hardly a good place to be looking for a river rig. Try Washington Fly Fishing Forum, North American Fly Fishing Forum, and Trout Nut.
4. For a boat try looking on Craigslist in Idaho, Montana, Utah. Also look on KSL Classifieds.


----------



## Carey Parsons (Mar 27, 2018)

We have a 2.3 LS Honda on our 08 clack..very light..not fast works great for pushing through the stretches froggy slow water...and at the end of the day..saves the shoulders!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> You need a partner for the Green!? Fished it near Dutch John and West of Rock Springs. Kinda wish I was a lil older when I did, stayed drunk most of the time and didn't really appreciate it like I would now.
> 
> To your question, check out Stealthcraft, they make some power drifters (Aluminum) in Baldwin MI, and a lot of guys use them in Michigan and think pretty highly of them. They fish them with the motor on the Muskegon up there and then pull the motors off and row them on the Pere Marquette. Not sure what they cost, and I've never owned a drift boat or jet sled, but fished out of quite a few, and they are pretty slick.


I wasn't drunk when I floated the Yampa/Green, but I wasn't fishing then either. 

I WAS, however, in new love. ❤ 

It was a good trip. Hard to beat new love, I reckon. 

I'd like to do the trip again with a focus on fishing...


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Schmidty5222 said:


> I was thinking of doing something like this if I can build a casting platform and it's stable. Then I'll just rent a drift boat for the few times I go to the green.


This is my "microskiff" it's a Polarkraft 1648 mod Vee. I extended the front deck at about where the kickstand pad/TM crutch are. I flyfish from it routinely and I'm 6'4" and weigh 200 pounds. It may get a set of Adipose oar locks soon.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

You should check out the Sabine micro. The first one was built with oar locks and made to fish the rivers. Has a 50 jet and drafts next to nothing.


----------



## jakesterolemiss (Jan 7, 2015)

What is your typical fishing situation going to be? Solo missions? Bringing buddies/family?

We had a Towee on the Missouri River in Montana, and while it is a good boat, it is pretty unstable. Think big canoe with a motor on it. Great boat, just wasn't right for our application. I want to say the max weight on it is 900 lbs motor, people, and gear. Load the boat up with you and two guys, cooler, gas, optional trolling motor, gear and you're way over the limit. Not to mention, you'll need to find one with a rowing frame. There are also no casting braces on that boat. When the boat is loaded down it acts more squirrelly than I liked. Disclaimer: there are applications where this boat is sick. Lightly loaded, smaller technical rivers, two people, etc....

That being said, we sold the boat due to stability issues given our particular situation.

Our answer was Stealthcraft, as others have mentioned before.
We got the 16x54 power drifter sled with a 60/40 merc jet.
It has all of the bells and whistles for the angler that runs rivers (or lakes) and drift fishes with other anglers in the boat. Casting braces, electric anchor winch, compartments for gear like jackets and fly boxes that are easily accessible. It has a super tough bottom and rubber guards that cover all the chines so when you bang on rocks you're not dinging gel coat. It can be rigged up with LEDs for night runs. It is stable as a barge but doesn't feel like you're rowing one.

I'm in now way associated with them, just a really happy customer.
Probably won't find one in TX though...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

jakesterolemiss said:


> What is your typical fishing situation going to be? Solo missions? Bringing buddies/family?
> 
> We had a Towee on the Missouri River in Montana, and while it is a good boat, it is pretty unstable. Think big canoe with a motor on it. Great boat, just wasn't right for our application. I want to say the max weight on it is 900 lbs motor, people, and gear. Load the boat up with you and two guys, cooler, gas, optional trolling motor, gear and you're way over the limit. Not to mention, you'll need to find one with a rowing frame. There are also no casting braces on that boat. When the boat is loaded down it acts more squirrelly than I liked. Disclaimer: there are applications where this boat is sick. Lightly loaded, smaller technical rivers, two people, etc....
> 
> ...



Is that a fiberglass boat? I always thought their boats were aluminum. Nice boat either way.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Towee and that Stealthcraft are both glass boats. I think Stealthcraft may dabble in aluminum but I'm not certain. They also make an inflatable.

I've fished out of a couple of those Stealthcraft jet sleds. They are a nice platform but they're heavy pigs. I wouldn't want to row one in to an up river wind without a pant load of current pushing me. Having said that I have never personally rowed one.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

BigEasy said:


> Towee and that Stealthcraft are both glass boats. I think Stealthcraft may dabble in aluminum but I'm not certain. They also make an inflatable.
> 
> I've fished out of a couple of those Stealthcraft jet sleds. They are a nice platform but they're heavy pigs. I wouldn't want to row one in to an up river wind without a pant load of current pushing me. Having said that I have never personally rowed one.



I have heard they are damn heavy. Thanks for the reply


----------



## jakesterolemiss (Jan 7, 2015)

trekker said:


> I have heard they are damn heavy. Thanks for the reply


Heavier than some but not damn heavy. Everyone that has fished it can row it and nobody complains.


----------

